# Theme Park World TP.ICD has Encountered a Problem



## StuartM (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

I installed Theme Park World on to my xp laptop and pc and when i install it on both i always get the error message "TP.ICD has encountered a problem!" - i have searched google and the best result (Adam Hearn) did not work and ii still get the error message.

Any Ideas

STUART


----------

